# Supporting Documents for Fiance Visa UK



## Danielel1187 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hello, I know I only recently posted but I would just like to ask you kind amazing people if you can evaluate my supporting documents and see if we qualify. Our application date is June 28th 2011 because that is the day we paid.

*Evidence of Self + UK fiance*
1.My Passport 
2.Passport photos
3. UK Fiance Passport ( copy)
4. UK Fiance Birth certificate ( original + copy)
5. My Permanent Residency Card aka Green Card from USA ( original + copy)
6. My Birth Certificate ( translated and notarized + copy)
7. UK Fiances Birth Certificate

*Evidence of Relationship*
1. Introduction letter from me (original)
2. Introduction letter from UK Fiance(original)
3. Print screen color copies of photos from Facebook which all include dates.
+ a Print screen of my frontpage of facebook. 
4. email which shows my request to book a provisional wedding date
5. Flight booked to England for Aug 31st (2 months and 3 dys after application) ( copy of email confirmation)
6. Evidence of living together - 
a)Translated Council Tax ( original + copy) - has Fiances name + our address
b)Translated Internet Bill ( original + copy)- has my name + our address

* Cosponsor + Accommodation * ( UK Fiances Mother)
1. Sponsorship Undertaking form ( original + copy)
2. Letter of invitation to live with her and her husband for as long as we need + she owns a property in another location which in the letter states we can live there rent free.
3. UK mothers bank account ( original + copy) 
4. Proof of ownership of other property - House deed ( original + copy) 
5. Proof of ownership of house she lives in ( original + copy) - she finished paying the mortgage.
6. House insurance bill of house she lives in ( original + copy) 
7. Council Tax bill of house she lives in ( original + copy) 
8. Color Photocopy of UK fiances mothers drivers license

*UK Fiances Financial Evidence*
1. Land Registry Form of Fiances Property which he owns with his Sister 50/50%. They bought the house in 2001 for £94,000 and receive rent of usually £937 monthly.
( original + copy) 
2. Rent receipt from Property Management Company ( original + copy) 
3. Bank statements from property which shows £937 comes in monthly and UK fiance receives half which is £470. So his income for 12 months is £5640
( original + copy) 
4. Certified copy of sisters birth certificate to show she is his sister not his wife since they hold the same last name. 
5. A letter from UK fiances aunt who is the wife of a Lord in Parliament so the letter will be signed by a "Lady XXXX", stating that when she sells her deceased mothers property ( UK Fiances deceased Grandmother) , he will receive £50,000 from inheritance. ( original + copy) 
6. UK Fiances Aunts Passport ( copy)


*My Financial Evidence*
1. Statements from my American Bank Account ( original + copy) 
2. Statements from my Israeli Bank Account ( original + copy) 
*This amounts to £7812*

* Employment History of me and UK Fiance*
1. My Diploma ( original + copy) 
2. Fiance Diploma ( original + copy) 
3. My license to work as a Dental Hygienist ( original + copy) 
4. Recommendation letter from my previous employer (copy- because he originally sent a scanned copy to my email)
5. My CV
6. UK Fiances CV
7. 6 Job prospects printed from internet for my career in which some state salary is £35 per hour.
8. UK Fiance job prospects
9. letter from UK Fiance's previous employer stating when he had worked at the company and that he made £34,000 a year.

Just some important things to point out- We both met overseas, we currently live together, we are moving to England at the same time ( which is where he came from) and we both currently do not hold jobs.
*
So I calculated our finances
1.together ( my savings + his income )= £13,452
2.Proof he owns half of a £94,000 property with his sister
3. Letter from his Aunt, who is a wife of a Lord in Parliament stating he will receive £50,000 inheritance
4. Co Sponsorship and a financial promise from UK fiance mom who has an average of £9,000 in her bank account
*
(all bank statements included are 6months worth of them)


Is this enough?? am I missing anything???


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You should include a couple of photos of the 2 of you together. 

Owning the property won't make any difference. The £94,000 you state as the value is only the value if the property is sold and the money is in the bank. They are interested in liquid assets. The regular rent payments from a tenant who is renting the property is what will be viewed as pertinent. The inheritance isn't going to matter either as it's tied to some event in the future, the sale of property and so not a liquid asset. 

You need to show that there is £111.45 left over each week to support you after paying rent and council tax. That's £5795.40 for a year. You say you are either living with his parents or rent free at a property they own. Will your council tax also be covered? If so, between his rent receipts and your savings, you have enough. 

Is your flight actually booked or is it just a screen print of an example of a flight you'd like to take? It's strongly recommended that you NOT book travel until you actually receive the visa.


----------



## Danielel1187 (Jul 5, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!

The facebook photos are of the two of us together, kissing etc. and one with us and my mom and one with us and his whole family in England.

I understand that they only are interested in liquid assests, but showing that he owns a property which can be sold at anytime if need be, I think shows incentive on his part and sort of a plan b if all else fails. 

If his mother states in her invitation letter that not only will she financially support us and let us stay rent free but she will also pay the council tax until we are both employed, would that be the way to do it?

We unfortunately had to book the flight because we had a previous flight already booked to England with a return flight to Israel because we were going to go on vacation but then decided to move there instead and our tickets were originally for Aug 2nd which is way too early, so unfortunately we had to pay and change the date after filling out the visa application. 

The only thing is ,I have a return flight booked because you cant cancel on the easy jet website for some reason. Will that be an issue, Ill write a note stating our circumstances and why we have a return flight. Can i state I willl be returning because my parents will be visiting Israel/my grandparents here and I want to see them before I move ( that is 100% true)
Thank you again.


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

What is the sponsorship form?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Danielel1187 said:


> Thank you so much!!!
> 
> The facebook photos are of the two of us together, kissing etc. and one with us and my mom and one with us and his whole family in England.
> 
> ...


How could the property be sold at anytime when he owns it jointly with his sister? Again, as it's not cash in the bank, it's not going to make one bit of difference. It's what you have now, not what you might have in the future and between your joint assets, having a place to live and financial support from his parents, you seem to have enough.

Just want to make sure that your translated documents are official translations.

A letter from his mother saying that she's covering rent and council tax should be fine.

As to you flight, there is no guarantee that your visa application will be decided before your booked flight so you should be prepared for that.

**Edited to add

You'll need a description of the property (how many bedrooms and other rooms) you are going to be living in if it is with his parents so they can be sure it is big enough to accommodate all of you.


----------



## Danielel1187 (Jul 5, 2012)

nyclon said:


> How could the property be sold at anytime when he owns it jointly with his sister? Again, as it's not cash in the bank, it's not going to make one bit of difference. It's what you have now, not what you might have in the future and between your joint assets, having a place to live and financial support from his parents, you seem to have enough.
> 
> Just want to make sure that your translated documents are official translations.
> 
> ...


Saying you think we have enough is putting me at ease, I'm so worried about the financial management section, thankfully we made it before the july 9th deadline according to our application date. All documents are official translations from a lawyer and notary in Israel. We are prepared for the financial loss if we have to re book or cancel. His mother stated a description of the property.


----------



## Danielel1187 (Jul 5, 2012)

rwestie37 said:


> What is the sponsorship form?


from my knowledge its a form, which for the life of me I cant find online for some reason, that states my UK fiances mother his my Co Sponsor and if I ever use public funds she has to pay back the government and if not can go to jail. I think It just makes her financial support more stronger.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Danielel1187 said:


> from my knowledge its a form, which for the life of me I cant find online for some reason, that states my UK fiances mother his my Co Sponsor and if I ever use public funds she has to pay back the government and if not can go to jail. I think It just makes her financial support more stronger.


The use of SU07 form is optional in your circumstances.
http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/visas/sponsorship-form.pdf


----------



## rwestie37 (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh ok. So it's if I have a co-sponsor. I think I saw that form at the very beginning of the online application??


----------

